# Has anyone had the 12 week blowdry treatment done?



## samanthajane (13 Aug 2009)

I did my hair last week and I have to say I'm loving the results so far, but it has only been a week. 

I've heard mixed results about it, some have said it's brilliant, other said it didn't last very long. Has anyone had the treatment for more than a week? How are you finding it?


----------



## MaryBe (13 Aug 2009)

What on earth are you talking about? Is this new to hairdressers or new to chemists for purchase. What is it supposed to do?  Give us some information, maybe we will all give it a go. Perhaps just what we need to cheer us up!!


----------



## shootingstar (13 Aug 2009)

+1
all info gratefully received.... tell all.


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Aug 2009)

Girls, Girls, Girls, have you never heard of Google


----------



## mathepac (13 Aug 2009)

Can I have this done? [broken link removed]


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Aug 2009)

mathepac said:


> Can I have this done?



€200 to €300  according to this

Perhaps the  might get a discount!


----------



## MaryBe (13 Aug 2009)

Is that the end result of the 12 week treatment!!!!


----------



## MandaC (13 Aug 2009)

A friend got it done.....it looks fab and her hair really looks thicker and healthier.  She is well able to manage it her self.  I think hers cost 200, but she is going to get it done again.  I think it is done maybe six weeks now and still lasting.


----------



## samanthajane (13 Aug 2009)

mathepac said:


> Can I have this done? [broken link removed]


 


MaryBM said:


> Is that the end result of the 12 week treatment!!!!


 
Oh Jez i hope not lol! 



MandaC said:


> A friend got it done.....it looks fab and her hair really looks thicker and healthier. She is well able to manage it her self. I think hers cost 200, but she is going to get it done again. I think it is done maybe six weeks now and still lasting.


 
Glad to hear that it's lasting. Dont know about thicker, mine feels less thick ( not a bad thing for me ) because it's so smooth. And it looks so much better as well. I was worried that i would still wake up in the mornings looking like worsel gumage's wife!! But all i need to do is brush over it a bit and my hair looks fab again!


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Aug 2009)

I'm not sure though if this is the same treatment that my daughter asked my hairdresser about.  She thought it was as harsh in the long run as having a perm done.


----------



## samanthajane (13 Aug 2009)

MaryBM said:


> What on earth are you talking about? Is this new to hairdressers or new to chemists for purchase. What is it supposed to do? Give us some information, maybe we will all give it a go. Perhaps just what we need to cheer us up!!


 


shootingstar said:


> +1
> all info gratefully received.... tell all.


 
Sorry i missed you out on the multi-quote. 

In a nut shell, you put this product in your hair leave it in for 48 hours then wash it out and your hair if left looking like you have just had a blowdry. And it last for 12 weeks!


----------



## samanthajane (13 Aug 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> I'm not sure though if this is the same treatment that my daughter asked my hairdresser about. She thought it was as harsh in the long run as having a perm done.


 
That could be the japanese straightening.

From what i found out this is actually good for your hair, cause it has keratine in it.


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Aug 2009)

samanthajane said:


> From what i found out this is actually good for your hair, cause it has keratine in it.


 

Sooo.............wash it in Carrot juice, same result


----------



## deedee80 (14 Aug 2009)

So did you go to a salon to get it done or is it something you buy and can do yourself?


----------



## samanthajane (15 Aug 2009)

No for the moment you can only get it done in a salon. Dont know if it will ever be available to buy in the shops. At the moment the salons cant even buy it anywhere but the US.


----------



## MandaC (16 Aug 2009)

There has to be something in it to make your hair that straight.  My friend was told as well that it is chemical free keratin.  

She was however, told to use keratase shampoo for greasy hair as it makes your hair greasy.


----------

